# Research on Perceptions of Foreign Tax Rules (FATCA, FBAR, etc.)



## newthilde

The American Citizens Abroad Global Foundation (ACAGF), a section 501(c)(3) charitable organization that supports education and research on issues affecting Americans abroad working in cooperation with faculty of the University of Nevada, Reno’s College of Business, announce a research project to study the effects of the Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act (FATCA) on American citizens living abroad. The survey can be found at: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ACA_FATCA

For anybody who has any questions about the survey or would like to discuss the issue more, please consider contacting me via PM or e-mail ([email protected]).

Thank you very much for participating! We appreciate everybody's input. I know some of you will have already seen this and will have already completed the survey. I apologize if you are tired of it. We are trying to get a good response rate. Getting a representative sample is always difficult - we are open to suggestions how to get more Americans overseas involved.


----------

